# External Hard Drives



## HeliaVox (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello!
My external SATA drive is in the process of dying. 
So instead of staying with a movable media disc, I want to go with a SSD drive.

My current drive is 4TB, however I have only used 792GB of it.
It's my streaming drive, using Thunderbolt 2.

Some questions:

On B+H photo, I see different categories, the two that interest me are desktop and portable. Are there any functional differences between the two?
What is more important: Max Data Transfer Rate, or Average Seek Time, and what are the range of numbers I should be concerned with?
Is there a brand that really stands out for musicians and their streaming needs?
I am using High Sierra and I've read something about external SSD and that OS, that's the T?
Any other questions I should be asking, but aren't knowledgable enough yet to ask?

Thank you for all your suggestions and help!

Peter


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 5, 2018)

I don't really know the nitty-gritty technical stuff, but I now use a Samsung T5 connected to USB3 and it is killer.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 6, 2018)

For samples with not allot of write cycles I use Samsung Evo and Crucial MX-300 series.

For more write cycles I would go with Samsung Pro.

I always check this site as a SSD reference.
https://www.hardware-revolution.com/best-sdd-solid-state-drive-holidays-2017/


----------



## HeliaVox (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks for the link, synthpunk!


----------

